# Music Map and finding similar artists



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I found this interesting. It's an online software program that will find similar artists. Type in a musical group or band and it will map similar artists. It also works for classical composers. Try it!

Music Map

I found it interesting how it presents its results. I think it's obvious how to interpret the results, even if you disagree with some of the results.

If you know me by now, I tend to listen to a few similar bands and sounds at one time. And I do this in my classical listening too, similar composers and / or nationalities. To my ears, it seems more satisfying to listen to a few hours of like sounding music. It seems weird to me to listen to Bach, then Vaughan Williams, then Steely Dan, then Stravinsky, then Miles Davis, then Yes, then Beethoven etc. But that's me. Perhaps I'm the weird one.

I also usually, though not always, have a listening session that is chronological. Bach, then Mozart, then Beethoven. And I'll usually listen to non classical albums in the order that they were released.

Does anyone else listen like me? Or do you listen to a random selection of music one after another?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> Does anyone else listen like me? Or do you listen to a random selection of music one after another?


I'm more random. But this is a fun website, though the classical selections are kind of weird. (Chopin is the closest to Beethoven?)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The map algorhythms are not accurate, although links are certainly there.

People that like *The Beatles* --> Pink Floyd, Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, Queen, and The Strokes

Yet no mention of The Rutles, Klaatu, Todd Rundgren, Crowded House, The Monkees, ELO, Wings, The Travelling Wilburys or Squeeze, groups that are certainly similar in many respects.

People that like *The Monkees*? --> The Turtles, Strawberry Alarm Clock, Love, Zombies, The Animals, The Yardbirds, The Kinks, Small Faces, and Howlin' Wolf?

No Beatles, no Archies?

People that like *Eric Whitacre*? --> Gustav Holst, Skeeboo, Britten, Alexander Scriabin, etc . . .

Yeah . . . I get that I _might_ like the suggested artists, but The Monkees to the Yardbirds?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> To my ears, it seems more satisfying to listen to a few hours of like sounding music. It seems weird to me to listen to Bach, then Vaughan Williams, then Steely Dan, then Stravinsky, then Miles Davis, then Yes, then Beethoven etc. But that's me. Perhaps I'm the weird one.
> 
> Does anyone else listen like me? Or do you listen to a random selection of music one after another?


It's not random. I choose what to listen to next but it doesn't need to be similar to the previous album or artist. Lately it has been all jazz but this tends to happen with me in spring time. But normally I can go from Varese to Doc Watson. It's all music in my mind. As long as it resonates with me, that's all that matters. And that's because there's a transcendent quality to great music that goes beyond style, genre, or and other defining quality.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

pianozach said:


> The map algorhythms are not accurate, although links are certainly there.
> 
> People that like *The Beatles* --> Pink Floyd, Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, Queen, and The Strokes
> 
> ...


Agreed, some of the suggested artists are not accurate. But I thought the website fun to look at.


----------

